# [C] long long unsigned aus Datei lesen



## baxbear (8. Dez 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte mit dem 64Bit Datentyp long long unsigned arbeiten (notwendig Aufgrund großer Potenzen) und habe allerdings das Problem, dass wenn ich versuche mit fscanf eine Zahl aus einer Datei zu lesen ich immer eine völlig andere in der Variablen stehen habe.

z.B.:

Die Datei sieht wie folgt aus:
15
1
15
71

nun möchte ich aus dieser Datei die Zahl von jeder Zeile lesen:

(gekürzt zusammengeschrieben für das Lesen der Zahl aus der ersten Zeile)


```
File *decfile = fopen(path, "w+");
long long unsigned c;
fscanf(decfile, "%llu\n", &c);//fscanf(decfile, "%llu", &c); <-- geht auch nicht
```

anschließend steht in c der Wert:
11536662113036640

Wie bekomme ich den Wert 15 in c? (Das Problem sieht für die anderen gelesenen Zeilen genauso aus)

Danke im Voraus.

PS.: ich arbeite mit gcc auf Windows 7 - da ich keinen zusätzlichen Parameter für den Compiler übergebe dürfte ich den c98-Standard als Default-Standard verwenden.


----------



## baxbear (8. Dez 2014)

ist beantwortet - meine eigene Dummheit hat mich die Datei aus der ich lesen möchte überschreiben lassen - kann geschlossen werden...


----------

